# A Levels VS Fsc Students



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys considering the present world education system wht do u guys think is more superior and shud be prefered more, an A Level student or Fsc student.......#angry#yes
when doing medicine in any part of the world other than pakistan bec wht ever happens pak will always accept Fc students.....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

u have given the answer in ur own question if u wana cm to pak for mbbs or bds then do fsc if out of pak then ofcourse a levelz


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

true that.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

an average person living in pakistan thinks that his world ends in pakistan and so does an average f.s.c student but when you study A-levels you come to know that it is the whole world where your competition is


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> u have given the answer in ur own question if u wana cm to pak for mbbs or bds then do fsc if out of pak then ofcourse a levelz


AGREED! #wink



coolblue_one said:


> an average person living in pakistan thinks that his world ends in pakistan and so does an average f.s.c student but when you study A-levels you come to know that it is the whole world where your competition is


AGREED! #wink


----------



## its_an (Dec 7, 2008)

Well i believe A Levels is undoubtedly better than fsc cz it is more concept based.But if you plan to stay in Pak then you should do fsc due to equilence.You would end up losing 100+ marks if u are an A levels student.Also the MCAT is fsc based so you would have to study the whole of fsc syllabus.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

true


----------

